# Amano Shrimp Turns Blue and Dies



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

One of my Amano shrimp turned blue a few days ago and today I found it dead. Is that a recreation to a water parameter. Thanks for any info?

EDIT: I just discovered the shrimp isn't dead, but isn't moving correctly?


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

It might be changing shell?


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not positive if this is the case with Cardinia japonica (Amano shrimp) but with the Bumblebee and similar shrimp, temporary bluish coloration is regarded as a sign of stress. So I would guess, yes, its likely water parameter issues. I'd test for Ammonia. If your water parameters test out OK, then look to see if the shell (exoskelaton) is cracked just behind the head/carapace area - this is where the first break usually occurs, and the shrimp will "back out" of its shell this way when molting. It COULD be a stress reaction to a difficlut molt, but my first guess would be a water quality issue.

-Jane

PS - you did use a water conditioner, right? Also, do you know if your water has significant amounts of copper in it? If you have copper pipes (most homes do) its best to run the COLD water for awhile (I fill up my houseplant watering cans with the first few minutes out of the tap) before filling vessels you'll use to do shrimp-tank water changes. This minimizes additional copper dissolving into the water from your pipes.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Yes I always use prime when changing water. I've had amano shrimp for a long time and this is the first case of this I've seen. I've also been running my co2 pretty high, so I was thinking it might be sensitivity to this.

BTW - I think the shrimp did die, I saw my cardinals fighting over something.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Amanos only live a couple of years. Maybe it was old age?


----------

